# Best bait for Big Sharks off of beaches



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

whats the best bait for good sized shark off of the beaches? and what would a good sized baits for sharks? i know you have to get your baits out past the second sand bar too im gonna be dropping baits from a kayak but i want to know what i should use. Thanks.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Def. bonito.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chunks of stingray work well also...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Really small tourists....


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

we do good with mullet. i wish we could use tourists.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Tourist make good chum.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

big mullet 12"+ if you are going the "live" route. Bonita work well too.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

X2 on the bobo's, stop by the pier and see if you can get some, mike


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ladyfish, especially the big ones


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

do you do good with live baits? and how far out or where would be a good place to try and cast net for mullet that big? ive herd lady fish are good just havent had luck yet with them. would a live bonito work too? thanks for your help!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

azerake said:


> do you do good with live baits? and how far out or where would be a good place to try and cast net for mullet that big? ive herd lady fish are good just havent had luck yet with them. would a live bonito work too? thanks for your help!


 your asking for trouble with live bait fishing off the beach..... lotsa tangling going on for sure would just use dead... ladyfish usually easiest to get nice jack cut in half excellent as well.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> your asking for trouble with live bait fishing off the beach..... lotsa tangling going on for sure would just use dead... ladyfish usually easiest to get nice jack cut in half excellent as well.


well im only gonnat be useing one pole, would i still have the tangling problem?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

azerake said:


> well im only gonnat be useing one pole, would i still have the tangling problem?


you want them to stay out and not drift around I would suspect.. could be allot of work resetting every 15 minutes cuase the bait doesnt cooperate with ya. plus more smell the better get some blood flowing on the lives so they are now dead.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> you want them to stay out and not drift around I would suspect.. could be allot of work resetting every 15 minutes cuase the bait doesnt cooperate with ya. plus more smell the better get some blood flowing on the lives so they are now dead.


thanks i think im gonna take your word for it it makes more sence to have bloody dead bait for sharks to smell out thank you, you think id have a problem fishing for kings with another pole out with the dead bonita in the water?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

kings will come to the smell as well.. just keep the rod seperated enough with north wind you can usually float a balloono or two out as well kinda help keep track of it.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

alright thanks thats good news


----------

